# Cockapoos on laps



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I think our poos think that we are there to sit on. I do love our cuddles,but sometimes wish I had a bigger lap
How many have to share their seats with their poos?whoops picture upside down


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper isn't much of a lap dog, but she does sit next to us. My husband she "lays" against and puts her paw on his chest. She just normally sits between my husband and I.

We do alone her on the furniture.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

I love it when Freddie curls up on my lap. He is still small enough at 24 weeks and 6.2 kilos. My heart melts when he rests his head on my arm and looks up at me with those adoring eyes.
As I type this out he is sitting beside me on the sofa having lovely dreams!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ginger just loves to lay no our lap.and when i take a nap she takes a nap on my lap..and the same with my wife she will sleep so sound on our laps that she will snore . we love her to sleep there .she is just so full of love it is great


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

'Cockapoos on laps' Isn't that what laps were made for.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindor said:


> 'Cockapoos on laps' Isn't that what laps were made for.


I'm sure that's what they think,that and that they think every chair in the house belongs to them !


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

My three are in constant rotation...to the point where they grab each others' ears to drag him or her off to get a turn.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Michele said:


> My three are in constant rotation...to the point where they grab each others' ears to drag him or her off to get a turn.


Ha ha Michele that sound like Molly and Sid except it's usually Sid grabbing the scruff of Molly's neck while she stands her ground,just showing her teeth to Sid


----------



## OssiMcPawsy (May 16, 2016)

Ossi sometimes will sit on you lap but more often he will just lean against you and fall asleep!


----------

